# Headcoverings - A Hermeneutics Lesson from R.C. Sproul‏



## scottmaciver (Jul 23, 2013)

If you've got 5 minutes to spare, this is worth a listen...


----------



## scottmaciver (Jul 23, 2013)

By the way, has anyone come across the Head covering movement?


----------



## C. M. Sheffield (Jul 23, 2013)

I have seen this site. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Marrow Man (Jul 23, 2013)

Some of the ladies on the PB cover, including my wife.


----------



## seajayrice (Jul 23, 2013)

A favorite hermeneutical discussion and always worthy of a return engagement!


----------



## kvanlaan (Jul 23, 2013)

I have struggled with this for some time. I lean in the direction that it is for today. My wife does not believe that, but has told me that if I asked her to do it, she would. She has also said that one of the issues with it in her mind is that few in our church cover and it would bring a lot of attention to her, and perhaps place her in a 'holier than thou' light amongst her peers, or even be an immodest thing to do by drawing this attention to her. It was not done in the Christian community she was raised in.


----------



## SinnerSavedByChrist (Jul 24, 2013)

kvanlaan said:


> I have struggled with this for some time. I lean in the direction that it is for today. My wife does not believe that, but has told me that if I asked her to do it, she would. She has also said that one of the issues with it in her mind is that few in our church cover and it would bring a lot of attention to her, and perhaps place her in a 'holier than thou' light amongst her peers, or even be an immodest thing to do by drawing this attention to her. It was not done in the Christian community she was raised in.


Argh. Not married yet, but I'm leaning heavily towards head-covering especially after listening to 1 Corinthians on repeat. But the same problem exists: no one else does it!?!! So if my future wife would cover, then... it brings undue attention........................ I guess it's much like psalm-singing - few practice it and those who do often get flak from other evangelical churches!!


----------



## Gavin (Jul 24, 2013)

hi 
this is very interesting, thank you for stirring up some thought with this.
My wife does not cover, which is put down to both our ignorance to the matter,
I started googling the subject and thought I'de share this essay by David Silverside
"Is Headcovering Biblical?" - David Silverside


----------



## chuckd (Jul 24, 2013)

kvanlaan said:


> I have struggled with this for some time. I lean in the direction that it is for today.



I wondered in the other thread on Confessions how someone could go to a confessional church and not believe it's for today. WCF 1.6 "...which are to be ordered by the light of nature, and Christian prudence, according to the general rules of the Word, which are always to be observed."


----------



## Scottish Lass (Jul 24, 2013)

As far as calling undue attention, I've covered since about 2007. When we came to our current church, I was the only one who covered. Only one woman asked a genuine question to clarify it was because of 1 Cor. 11; no one else said anything. Another woman joined our church, and covers partly because of what she'd read here and felt comfortable because I covered. Because I'm genuinely convicted, I've worried less about others, and it was beneficial for another sister. Just my two cents.


----------



## TylerRay (Jul 24, 2013)

Scottish Lass said:


> Because I'm genuinely convicted, I've worried less about others




My wife covers, and we are one of only three families in our congregation that do. If someone wants to judge us, and accuse us of having a "holier than thou" attitude for it, that's their business.

By the way, no one has, and it isn't an area of contention. The only people I could imagine having a problem with another family covering are people who may have been influenced by feminism, and we should bear with true believers who are influenced by the spirit of the age--after all, haven't we all given into it in some way at some time or another ?


----------



## Shawn Mathis (Jul 24, 2013)

With all due respect to Dr. Sproul who helped me in my younger years cement my Reformed commitment: he states at about the 2.40" mark a principle "if you can't decide if something is a custom or a principle" then this principle is used: "that is whatsoever is not of faith is sin" and he immediately concludes "so the burden of proof is always going to be on those who argue that such and such is custom and not principle. If you are not sure, treat it as a principle." 

This looks to me like a non sequitur. There is no logical connection between Romans 14:23 (not of faith is sin) and the assertion that the "burden of proof" is always upon the custom-view. In fact, it is not clear why Romans 14 would lead him to conclude that it is safer to treat customs as a principle. Paul nowhere states in Romans 14 that one should treat custom as a principle if one is in doubt. He states that we should not offend our weaker brothers. 

As a matter of textual consideration, I would think that this would be a case by case matter involving study and counsel.

As a matter of pastoral advice, I would think that Romans 14 would apply to a person thusly (Jay Adams pointed to me this usage of Romans 14):

a) If the person is already practicing head-covering but is in doubt if they should stop it, then they should not stop it since they are wavering (in doubt).
b) If the person is already not practicing head-covering but is in doubt if they should start it, then they should not start it until they are firmly convinced in their minds (Rom. 14:14).

Just something to ponder.


----------



## ProtestantBankie (Jul 24, 2013)

irresistible_grace said:


> Gavin said:
> 
> 
> > hi
> ...



You are still praying, when being led in prayer. May a man cover his head during the prayer if he is not leading?


----------



## Scottish Lass (Jul 24, 2013)

Jessica, if you haven't checked out the link in Scott's post (#2 above), I highly recommend it. The site addresses most of the common questions and objections to covering in a very accessible way.


----------



## joejohnston3 (Jul 24, 2013)

Marrow Man said:


> Some of the ladies on the PB cover, including my wife.



My wife does as well!!


----------



## Scottish Lass (Jul 24, 2013)

irresistible_grace said:


> Scottish Lass said:
> 
> 
> > Jessica, if you haven't checked out the link in Scott's post (#2 above), I highly recommend it. The site addresses most of the common questions and objections to covering in a very accessible way.
> ...


You're welcome! If you ever want to chat, you can find me here or on Facebook.


----------



## CJW (Jul 25, 2013)

SinnerSavedByChrist said:


> kvanlaan said:
> 
> 
> > I have struggled with this for some time. I lean in the direction that it is for today. My wife does not believe that, but has told me that if I asked her to do it, she would. She has also said that one of the issues with it in her mind is that few in our church cover and it would bring a lot of attention to her, and perhaps place her in a 'holier than thou' light amongst her peers, or even be an immodest thing to do by drawing this attention to her. It was not done in the Christian community she was raised in.
> ...



I cover out of conviction, and am the only one in my church that does, but with the exception of one young lady, no one has asked, or commented on it, so I don't see it as all that attention worthy!


----------



## TylerRay (Jul 25, 2013)

> These are the sermons I've personally found most helpful in the teaching of 1 Corinthians 11:
> 
> Male-Female Roles & Headcoverings 1
> Male-Female Roles & Headcoverings 2
> Male-Female Roles & Headcoverings 3



These, along with Brian Schwertley's sermons on the subject, are what sold me. And it was these that I gave to my wife while we were still dating.


----------



## Elizabeth (Jul 25, 2013)

I've seen, on some head-covering sites, bits of lace(worn as a head band, but pretty narrow, maybe an inch or so in width) or fancy barrettes as being considered covering. This is a far cry from my Mennonite friends and their prayer caps. 

I don't attend a covering church, but am wondering if anything worn on top of a woman's head is considered a covering, or only something that covers most of the hair?


----------



## Raj (Jul 25, 2013)

Head covering by the women, is common in all Indian and Nepali churches. It's generally a sign of respect and honor for God among the Christians but also among the unbelievers for the elderly. The old generation, mostly in North India, appreciate a girl or woman who would cover up her head.


----------



## scottmaciver (Jul 26, 2013)

Raj, would the headcovering in India & Nepal be based along the lines of a cultural matter or on the Biblically held conviction of female submission in recognition of the distinction of the female role?


----------



## Raj (Jul 26, 2013)

scottmaciver said:


> Raj, would the headcovering in India & Nepal be based along the lines of a cultural matter or on the Biblically held conviction of female submission in recognition of the distinction of the female role?[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> There is some cultural connectivity (Hindu women go to temple, Sikh and others do the same in their place of worship) with the head covering here but most of the Christian men and women believe that it is also found in the Bible that women should cover their head, during prayer meetings and worship (in majority cases no one asks sisters to do it but they do it themselves).
> ...


----------

